# clubbing



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

Is anyone going out to a club tonight or want to? I'm thinking of going and dont really wanna go by myself. Any takers?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

When where which genre of music


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

tonight, where ever is recommended (with a bar) and anything i can dance to


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I can recommend something tomorrow night. At Alpha, *Plump Djs* breakbeats, elektro, awesomness.

Alpha is at the Meridien airport road.

Tonight is pretty dead so go to double deckers or somewhere dodgy like that


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

360 has the top 5 DJ's in the region, as voted by DJ magazine, on tonight in succession. Should be both busy and good if you like house music.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A couple of us are going to Barasti, there's usually a dancefloor area on a Thursday night, but can't promise it'll be what you're looking for. We're just going to drink beer until standing up becomes difficult. You're more than welcome to join us


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do clubs in Dubai allow a guy to enter by himself?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If its a club that doesnt, they usually have options available...


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

even if they dont just stand with some girls and act like you are with them.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

sry didnt check back the messages.... will go together next time


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

all good, i didnt go any way. THINKING of going out tonight if anyone has suggestions i'd love to hear.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i miss this also so next time you can join me with my friends 

salam


----------

